# USB WiFi ac adapter



## Terpentijn (Mar 27, 2021)

Any usb wifi ac adapter for FreeBSD? I would really like the speed of a 5Ghz ac connection. Any recommendation is welcome. I'm on FreeBSD 13-RC3 which is running great btw


----------



## tuxador (Mar 27, 2021)

Sadly 802.11AC is not supported yet by FreeBSD. You will be likely have at best 802.11N


----------



## tuxador (Mar 27, 2021)

Chapter 33. Advanced Networking
					

Advanced networking in FreeBSD:  basics of gateways and routes, CARP, how to configure multiple VLANs on FreeBSD, etc




					docs.freebsd.org


----------



## Alexander88207 (Mar 27, 2021)

In my opinion, the best method for looking a working wifi device is to read the man pages of the individual drivers such as rtwn(), ral() or iwm() and then look for a stick or pci card with the supported chipset that fits for you.

For example i have bought a Hommie Dual-Band WiFi Card AC PCIE Card that is using the iwm() driver. (No intentional advertising at this point.)


```
iwm0: <Intel(R) Dual Band Wireless AC 7265> mem 0xa0100000-0xa0101fff at device 0.0 on pci2
```


----------



## Terpentijn (Mar 27, 2021)

Sadly, it’s for my laptop. So a card won’t do. Any ideas about the future support for 802.11AC support in FreeBSD? Is it being worked on? If not, it’s ok too. I love my fbsd 13 desktop. It’s fast, snappy. IMO it’s the best release yet.


----------



## Alexander88207 (Mar 27, 2021)

Terpentijn said:


> Any ideas about the future support for 802.11AC support in FreeBSD? Is it being worked on?





			WiFi/80211ac - FreeBSD Wiki


----------



## Terpentijn (Mar 27, 2021)

Alexander88207 said:


> WiFi/80211ac - FreeBSD Wiki


Hmm. Looked at the pages and it seems like a long way to go . I’ll be patient.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Dec 24, 2021)

Alexander88207 said:


> Hommie Dual-Band WiFi Card AC PCIE Card



Thanks, I added this suggestion and others to my <https://gist.github.com/grahamperri...84ed442e214c#freebsd-wi-fi-suggested-adapters>



> *FreeBSD: Wi-Fi: suggested adapters*


----------



## drr (Dec 26, 2021)

A workaround is suggested in Thread slow-wifi.82668 post #3 by jbodenmann, to pass the wifi adapter through to a bhyve VM capable of running the adapter in 802.11ac, and use that as the router for the host.


----------

